# Quickest Way to Soothe Red Spots/Pimples



## pinksugar (Jun 19, 2009)

okay! I'm having a birthday dinner tomorrow. and I want my photos to be gorgeous, but I have two big blotchy red marks/lumps!

I'm trying really hard not to touch them! what apart from toothpaste will take the redness away or make them sink down a bit?

ta darlings!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 19, 2009)

Lavender Oil! Dab a bit on a cotton bud and apply directly on the pimples. The lavender is soothing and it will also help dry out the blemishes


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 19, 2009)

hmm. I will have to see if I have any of that at home. Sounds like a plan! it's all this stress I've been under lately, lol!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 19, 2009)

tsk tsk tsk! In that case, rub a bit on your temples at the same time, it will help chill you out


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 19, 2009)

LOL! Calm blue ocean.

See? I'm just fine


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 19, 2009)

that made me giggle!


----------



## MoonShimmer (Jun 19, 2009)

I always swear by tea tree oil to soothe my spots but I know it doesn't work the same for everyone. Good luck hun!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 19, 2009)

Lavender ! It's the gentlest of oils, tea tree can leave a burning feeling which i don't like much. You can also apply a bandaid on your pimples



Like we say here, being ridiculous doesn't kill !


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 20, 2009)

I heard that Vasine (eye lotion) will help take the swelling out of a pimple - haven't tried it though.


----------



## Lucy (Jun 20, 2009)

i heard squirting perfume or alcohol onto spots can help dry them out too... though i wouldn't recommend it as it's a waste of each!! LOL

if it doesn't have a head yet maybe try squeezing it and massaging it ever so gently on each side to tease some of the puss out (yeah, gross) so the head forms a bit quicker.


----------



## lily88 (Jun 20, 2009)

if its a pimple, what works best for me as a quick fix is this orange tube called termin-x...i think thats the name...but basically its a 10% benzoyl peroxide cream and i use it as spot treatment in emergenciess...it works reall well but make sure u use it as a spot treatment cuz BP will bleach ur skin if u don't want it to....this does the job in 24 hours

otherwise try puttin sum aloe vera paste, or an ice cube on it if its just inflammation--redness/irritation of the skin

o and by the way...the oils will work even if u have oily skin but might not be soo useful as an overnight remedy, maybe 2-3 days time and don't do the alcohol/perfume as it will aggravate it even more and make it bigger


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 21, 2009)

the spots turned out fine, I was really impressed with the lavender oil! but now I have a cold sore. You just cannot win, can you?


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 21, 2009)

Lavender oil is the shiznit! Working where I do, I have a new found appreciation for essential oils and their benefits.

Coldsore...gahhhh, get into the lysene!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 21, 2009)

I am! I'm downing those tablets like lollies! LOL. and using lots of cream. Stupid skin!


----------



## Hoozey (Jun 23, 2009)

Visine takes the red out of pimples. Ice helps take down the swelling. Most toothpastes no longer work anymore because the key ingredient (I forget what it was that helped) is no longer in it. Also I've seen that fluoride in toothpaste can cause breakouts- you should brush teeth before cleansing to remove any toothpaste that may have gotten around mouth. Queen Helen Mint Julep Masque is wonderful for overnight. It has kaolin clay (good for drying out) and sulfur (kills bacteria) to minimize pimple.

My mom always used camphor oil on her cold sores.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks H! I didn't know that about the toothpaste.

I wonder if sephora in Italy has Queen Helene. It's not available here in Oz...


----------



## magosienne (Jun 23, 2009)

We don't in France, i don't know about Italy.


----------

